# wrestler lookalikes



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

-Halo- said:


>


How do you embed your pictures in the comment box?


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I always thought that Edge looked like Trevor Moore from the movie "Miss March", which I think is a pretty funny movie.

Some instances, CM Punk looks like Matt Dillon.

JTG looks like Reel from "Reel Chance of Love".

Mark Henry looks like Precious twin.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## -Halo- (Nov 26, 2009)

SVETV988_fan said:


> How do you embed your pictures in the comment box?


You do this, that, and the other.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

-Halo- said:


> You do this, that, and the other.


thanks, I got it figured out


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

Edge and Andy Carroll look like they could be brothers to me.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

^ Yeah, Shaggy always reminded me of Edge.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

CMB23 said:


>


Haha. That's brilliant.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

goham202 said:


> I always thought that Edge looked like Trevor Moore from the movie "Miss March", which I think is a pretty funny movie.


I've always said this myself, hell he even sounds kinda like him sometimes also. Ever see the Grape you in the mouth video? I swear close your eyes you could think Edge is talking. 



















also


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Edge looks exactly like the baseball player Jayson Werth.


----------



## lums (Jun 28, 2011)

Webnomics Technologies is an asp.net development and outsourcing company providing affordable design and development services. Now a new project of Online store launched, where you can buy online products. Webnomics technologies has their expertise in forex market, online shopping, forex trading and web development services.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


> also



YES! I always tought, that Dwayne Johnson looks like The Rock!


----------



## dangreenday (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^ Hahahaha Love it


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

Tobyx said:


> Edge and Andy Carroll look like they could be brothers to me.


Lol, uncanny

Agree with the HHH Sean Bean comparison probably more so when Sean Bean was Boromir than when he was Ned Stark.

What about Cena and Matt Damon, slight resemblance there no?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Edge looks like the singer of Puddle of Mudd.

Cody Rhodes looks like Thomas Muller.


----------



## BearBatch (Jan 31, 2012)

Bret Hart looks like Puyol from FC Barcelona.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

Priceless Blaze said:


>


Someone had to do it.


----------



## Sorrow Hill (Apr 13, 2009)

And a nice music video to go along


----------



## Jumpluff (Jan 25, 2010)

SVETV988_fan said:


> So I was watching the Wire last night, and noticed that Sergeant Jay Landsman is basically John Cena in a fatsuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just Brock Lesnar (Nov 25, 2004)

Christian and F1 Grand Prix driver Sebastian Vettel look very similar.


----------



## Camtoo (Feb 23, 2011)

Said before on a previous lookalike thread that Dennis Quaid is a ringer for Christian... Just needs to bleach his hair blonde!










Alberto Del Rio is Robert Deniro after a bit of aging









Oh and of course...


----------



## Chaosking (Apr 22, 2011)

Always thought Jason Statham and Desmond Wolfe looked alike, both badass too


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Chris Jericho and Gordon Ramsay:










Moongoose McQueen and Chris Jericho:

















Matt (Masterchef Australia Contestant) and CM Punk:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Here's a few:


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

xD7oom said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao wow thats the best by far


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Mexican wrestler Mari Apache & Singer from Nederlands (Eurovision Song Contest 2012)


----------



## Dan1988 (Jun 1, 2010)

-Halo- said:


>


PAAAHAHHHAHAHAHA!!! Noway THIS is 100% the best by miles!

/Thread lol


----------



## Eric J B (Sep 11, 2011)

Huh. Not allowed to post images yet. One more post ...


----------



## Eric J B (Sep 11, 2011)

From early on, I always thought *Jack Swagger* looked like the cocky bully *Biff Tannen* from Back to the Future ...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I sometimes watch aftermath and think the Renee looks like Nattie.


----------



## 211544 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Jericho and Neil Patrick Harris look very similar.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Zophiel (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Since no one said it yet:


----------



## KingofMetalFIN (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## gothmog 3rd (Dec 26, 2010)

Jimmy Uso totally looks like Jay Uso.


----------



## lay-cool (May 5, 2012)

Crimson 3:16™ said:


>


shermanator really is sheamus' alter ego XDD


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Kintaro (Oct 10, 2008)




----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## The_Renegade (May 27, 2012)

Jeff








Bruce McCulloch (kids in the hall)









Kaval/Low Ki








Lucas Ocampo (a Soccer Player)









Ryder








Scott Caan (Hawaii 5-0)


----------



## Tyslice (May 27, 2012)

Haha this thread is hilarious


----------



## Hazardous_Cookies (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe no one posted this...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

D17 said:


>


Thread has potential to be GOAT. :lmao


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

someone already beat me to the rob van damme one :/


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

apart from the skin


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Virgil and Don Cheadle


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Steven Pienaar










Jey Uso


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> *Thread has potential to be GOAT*. :lmao


Bitch, please. Funny wrestling pictures is the GOAT thread.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Chyna and Leno :lmao

As pointed out early one, Jayson Werth and Edge could seriously be twin brothers.


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

Lance Storm










Eric Lindros


----------



## HotSauceCharlie (Apr 30, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


>


:lmao


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

The_Renegade said:


> Jeff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

DAT SMILE


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

ADR and Brad Garrett


----------



## 8 Pound Gecko (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

8 Pound Gecko said:


>


:lmao, the sad thing is that that it's true


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

Tyler Reks









Zach De La Rocha









Lord Tensai









Krillin









Edit: Almost forgot

Brodus Clay









Earl Sinclair


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

8 Pound Gecko said:


>


:lmao so much ace in this thread.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

Edge has gotta have the most. His facial structure must be pretty common.

Jason Werth
Wes Scanlin
Taylor Hawkins (Foo Fighters drummer)
Matt Lillard


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

D-Bry and Chris Martin


----------



## Emberdon (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah Koslov always reminded me of Lance storm.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

LOL awesome thread.


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

Troll-hair Darren Young and Vegeta.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)




----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

kurt russell/orton and virgil/cheadle were classics


----------



## IAmLegend12.21.12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Abyss & Joesph Park









Hugh Jackman & Brutus Magnus









Ahmed Johnson & Ezekiel Jackson


----------



## Matt Mendez JR (Jun 13, 2012)

Just watching the France vs Ukraine match Laurent Blanc kind of reminds of sting without the face paint. Also Voronin and Triple H.


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

8 Pound Gecko said:


>


spot on mate


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

Emberdon said:


> Yeah Koslov always reminded me of Lance storm.


Very true.


----------



## wizard887 (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

It's not so much that they look alike (though they kinda do) but......







































Come on! Bobby Roode has (or had rather) the long hair and beard like Triple H and both guys play a damn good heel. 

Shawn Michaels and James Storm sport very similar hair styles, both wear cowboy hats, and have that '*******' persona. Plus, they both do the exact same superkick. It's hard not to notice the similarities.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

Mr Joe Perfect said:


>


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao brilliant, I always though Vettel looked like someone couldn't think who until now, you have made my day sir.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

wow! So many people look like Christian.


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

Guess who stole beautiful bryan's look? Punk clearly doesn't know WTF he's talking about...


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## jomofollower (Mar 11, 2011)

This gay porn actor looks a bit like Cody Rhodes









http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/8295/shower.png










http://ultimatewwe.net/photogallery/displayimage.php?pid=13449&fullsize=1

PS I do not watch gay porn, I am straight. This was just on another thread


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

jomofollower said:


> This gay porn actor looks a bit like Cody Rhodes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what thread were you on:shocked:


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## TheShikari (Apr 22, 2012)

Kintaro said:


>


Wow Holy shit...


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

Kintaro said:


>


were they seperated at birth or summin, great spot


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

rickyboy123 said:


> were they seperated at birth or summin, great spot


jericho is like ramsay with botox injections


----------



## rickyboy123 (Aug 1, 2011)

ratedR3:16 said:


> jericho is like ramsay with botox injections


or ramsay is like jericho in about 15-20 years time


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Speaking of Portuguese football players:









Pepe









Tyson Kidd


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

greendayedgehead said:


> Speaking of Portuguese football players:












The Miz sorry Joao Pereira doesn't like your post.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Boogeyman = Balotelli.


----------



## Johnny_XTREME (Feb 28, 2012)

TomasThunder619 said:


> wow! So many people look like Christian.


True, but I think that Edge has most look-a-likes.


----------



## ratedR3:16 (Apr 3, 2012)

greendayedgehead said:


> Speaking of Portuguese football players:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kid has fat ronaldo's old hair cut


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

and


----------



## nugoyxi (Dec 31, 2011)

Jenny Sjodin











Dinosaur










-

Zack Ryder










Josh Mathews










-

Heath Slater










Darin Corbin










-

Antonio Cesaro










Aiden English










-More To Come Later-


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Just realised that Edge kind of looks like George of the Jungle


----------



## forzaitalia2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Sergio Ramos and Kerry Von Erich


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

*Jael De Pardo - Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files*





















*AJ Lee*





















(Y)(Y)


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Tensai 









Comedian Robert Kelly









Posted this one before but didn't see it in this thread

Edge









Trevor Moore


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Jumpluff said:


>



I'm almost 100% sure Cena's Dr. of Thuganomics gimmick was based on Marky Mark


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

apparently , Edge looks like 1/3 of the human population


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Greek_Kane_Fan (Apr 2, 2012)

Greek_Kane_Fan said:


> *Jael De Pardo - Fact or Faked: Paranormal Files*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are times where Jael looks exactly like AJ. These are the best photos that I could find.

(Y)


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> :lmao :lmao


Dude also looks like Ryback lol


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

He does look like Ryback lol. Older version of course.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Big Ben Roethlisberger









Michael Mcgillicutty










Bradley Cooper









Zack Ryder









Carmelo Anthony









JTG


----------



## Solid12 (Sep 4, 2011)

great khali









bruno alves


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

may just be me:


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Edge looks like the vocalist from puddle of mudd


----------



## That Crazy Guy (Jul 2, 2012)

Jason Statham and Nigel McGuinness 
Christian Bale and Cm Punk
Barney Stinson and Chris Jericho


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Goldust 









Jill Masterton


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

New Jack and joseph Kony 

New Jack and Samuel Jackson


----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Am i the only one who thinks Jack Swagger looks abit like Princess Diana?


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)




----------



## The Livid One (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

Ray Wilson


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Kane = Rat King


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Paul Heyman = Don Turtelli (as you can tell, I've been watching my Turtles DVDs earlier today )


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Nasty Boys = Bepop and Rocksteady


----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

If







grew his hair a bit longer and died it red, he would look a lot like this WWE superstar


----------



## The Badass (May 1, 2013)

Eric J B said:


> From early on, I always thought *Jack Swagger* looked like the cocky bully *Biff Tannen* from Back to the Future ...



HOLY SHIT!! Hahahahaha


----------



## the top guy (Apr 28, 2013)

jim parrack from true blood









dean ambrose









ok this freaked me out of a little how much they look alike when i seen a photo of them side by side


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

The Badass said:


> HOLY SHIT!! Hahahahaha


The funny thing is Swagger has recognized that he looks like Biff Tannen and has made jokes at his own expense over it. Wonder if he got compared to him in high school before, too? Although he's obviously brighter and not a potential rapist, lol.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Am i the only one who thinks Jack Swagger looks abit like Princess Diana?


When I first saw this I was like "da fuck" but actually looking at the details she does look like she could be his aunt.

The only thing that throws me off about Swagger is his nose...dude has Native American nose if I ever saw one. There's no way he's not mixed somewhere in there.


----------



## Jmacz (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## swibbs (Nov 9, 2013)

WWE's Paul Heyman









Bar Rescue's Jon Taffer


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

BearBatch said:


> Bret Hart looks like Puyol from FC Barcelona.


Haha yeah

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RjA323 (May 24, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


>


Haha hahahaha nailed it

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Jmacz said:


>


Holyshit how did I not see this earlier! :faint:


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

RjA323 said:


> Haha yeah
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Wow, that never crossed my mind.


----------



## zeromaru (Apr 19, 2013)

swibbs said:


> WWE's Paul Heyman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude looks way more like Dean Malenko though.


----------



## OZZY (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I don't know why the other thread got closed (http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1367081-wwe-com-superstar-celebrity-lookalikes-11.html), but am I the only one who keeps getting reminded of Al Snow whenever I see Roman Reigns?


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Michael Cole always reminded me of Ben Stiller
Dean Ambrose - Ralph Wiggum
Roman Reigns - Jason Mamoa (Khal Drogo)
Alicia Fox - Rihanna
Cesaro - Jason Statham
John Cena - Darren Young
Chris Jericho - Gordon Ramsay
Edge - Luke Evans
Zack Ryder - Bradley Cooper
Shawn Michaels - Sam the podcast guy (can't mind his surname)
Sheamus - Mid 90's James Hetfield


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

NXT83 said:


> Michael Cole always reminded me of Ben Stiller
> Dean Ambrose - Ralph Wiggum


I never thought about Ralph Wiggum but I see what you mean.

















I found this funny too:










When it comes to Ben Stiller though, only one guy sticks in my mind and it's not wrestling related:


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Jen Mateo-AJ Lee


















Underaker-German Laundry Woman from Friends


----------



## NXT83 (Jun 19, 2014)

Definitely see the Stiller and Big Gus Poyet resemblance mate.
Cena and Mark Wahlberg is one obviously
Virgil - Don Cheadle
Rick Rude - Tom Selleck
Eric Bischoff - Alec Baldwin


----------

